# Looking for a Surrogacy Lawyer in Renfrewshire



## pixielin32 (Apr 22, 2007)

My DH and I hope to be having a baby through surrogacy with a private surrogate but we are struggling to find a Solicitor in the Renfrewshire area who will deal with this.

Can anyone help?

Pixie x


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey pixielin

I don't have any personal experience of this Firm, but my Family Law lecturer at University told me that Alasdair Dowcra of Maxwell McLaurin Solicitors in Glasgow has surrogacy experience, so it might be worthwhile having a chat with him.

Good luck with it.  And although you don't NEED a lawyer, if it makes you feel more comfortable with the whole process then do it.  But if you want any personal advice about how to go about things independently, then just PM me.  I am four weeks away from being a mummy through surrogacy and also have a good friend in Hamilton who has 2 gorgeous kids through surrogacy and I know she'd be happy to answer any questions too.

Val x


----------



## Marie71 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi there,
Surrogacy lawyers are not allowed to write a surrogacy agreement for you, just tell you about all the legal aspects of surrogacy. They will also charge you an extraordinary amount of money to do this. Surrogacy agreements are not legal documents, though you do need one to get your parental order.  Save your money for your wills, which must be done by a solicitor, and ask someone who has been through a journey if you can look at their agreement.

Good luck with everything


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

You don't actually need a lawyer to draw up your Wills either, as long as you get some guidance as to what needs to included in your Wills, then it is acceptable to draw them up yourselves.  As long as they are properly signed and witnessed, then that's all that matters.

I am aware that solicitors do not draw up the Surrogacy Agreement for you, and I am surprised that anyone would be prepared to risk their Practising Certificate by doing so!!  The point I was trying to make was that by having an initial consult with a lawyer with surrogacy experience, for them to explain the whole process, might make things clearer in your mind so you can set out on your independent journey with more confidence.

There is tons of FREE information available on the internet, including free message boards for support from others in the same situation (and believe me their advice is invaluable having gone through the process themselves).  There is no need to join any organisation/board which requires a hefty membership fee (£450 - £850) because in essence they don't provide anything that you can't find out for yourself for free.

Good luck.

Val x


----------



## michelle39 (Jun 6, 2008)

in essence they don't provide anything that you can't find out for yourself for free.

Sorry Val but I think I'd have to disagree on that one  

When we first started out on the surrogacy route I found it all very overwhelming and without the information and support from these groups I probably wouldn't be in the situation we are today.   Your right that some groups do just offer free information and I'm sure they have a place especially in the early stages but what about when things go wrong. These groups like a 'A little wish' and 'Cots' provide the support and back up you may need. People problems and clinic problems are where these agencies offer much needed advice especially on the law. As I know from experience your very lucky to have a journey that will happen 1st time and without any hiccups.

Michelle(Ip)x

Edd 9/9/10 with baby peanut


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

michelle39 said:


> As I know from experience your very lucky to have a journey that will happen 1st time and without any hiccups.


As a matter of fact, my first journey ended in devastation when my surrogate fell pregnant to her own partner. Being a member of an organisation wouldn't have prevented that happening - as also the high profile case In the Matter of N (aChild), CaseNo:B4/2007/1557, CourtofAppeal(CivilDivision), 25July2007, [2007] CACiv1053, 2007WL2041943 where the surrogate actually WAS a member of one of the major organisations but that didn't stop her from pretending to have twice had miscarriages when in fact she went on to have the children concerned. The first IPs didn't find out they had a child until that child was 4 years old. And the second IPs didn't get their child handed over to them until he was 18 months.

I suppose all I'm trying to say is don't assume that just because you are paying a lot of money to join an organisation that the actual surrogacy journey is going to be any better than it would have been otherwise. Because they have no real power to do anything about it other than appear as a witness in any dispute which might arise.

It's horses for courses at the end of the day - if you are confident to go independent then do it - if you're not and need a security blanket then join an organisation, just don't have blind faith and assume that everything will be perfect just because you go through an organisation.


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

lgft said:


> I am concluding that a break in absenance was not discussed and agreed upon by all as is part of your agreement?


Oh if only life were so simple!!!! I take it you mean 'abstinence' - no, we did not agree to a break in abstinence - quite the opposite in fact. Total abstinence is unrealistic when some surrogates can take six months or longer to conceive, I suppose it depends on how long you agree to try for. We agreed six months. Our Agreement provided for contraception to be used, and abstinence at the most fertile period. Our Agreement was watertight - BUT as I have said, having a properly drawn up agreement, and the back up of any organisation, CANNOT prevent things like that from happening, short of locking your surrogate up in a quiet room away from any member of the opposite sex until a BFP is achieved. I'm afraid the complexity of human nature and behaviour cannot be controlled by the written word - even if it were drawn up by *alw*.

I understand you have a vested interest in this topic, being the owner of A Little Wish - of course you want to promote your organisation and the good work that it does - I am not having a 'go' at any organisation in particular - I just think it is important that people know they have the option of going independent and taking the time to form a deep and trusting friendship with your surrogate before starting any surrogacy journey is FAR more important than the wording of an Agreement (which we all know is not legally enforceable) and having your journey overseen by a third party. However, 'accidents' and 'mistakes' do happen in all aspects of human life and we were just unlucky.

As far as Wills are concerned - all that is required (in Scotland at least) is a clear and concise account of your wishes to be written down and for the document to be properly executed, i.e. signed and witnessed in accordance with Scots Law.

Val


----------

